

Google Trends: Ruby on Rails v. Node.js - chrisrxth
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=node.js%2C%20ruby%20on%20rails%2C%20&cmpt=q

======
pabloPXL
FTFY: a)
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=express%20js%2C%20rub...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=express%20js%2C%20ruby%20on%20rails%2C%20&cmpt=q)
b)
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=javascript%2C%20ruby%...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=javascript%2C%20ruby%2C%20&cmpt=q)

